# Departing (slowly)



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I paid my dues here last week as I have since 2006. But after asking site owners about my stopover usage tracking/ blog/ bookmarks and getting nothing back re a reply I have just paid up on the dark side. I will slowly be moving over there but will pop in now and again. I wish you all well. Not a light hearted decision especially after all these years.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

They do have bad record on communication that's for sure, they will get back to you on it, its just when, that's the question.


Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

hogan said:


> I paid my dues here last week as I have since 2006. But after asking site owners about my stopover usage tracking/ blog/ bookmarks and getting nothing back re a reply I have just paid up on the dark side. I will slowly be moving over there but will pop in now and again. I wish you all well. Not a light hearted decision especially after all these years.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hogan said:


> I paid my dues here last week as I have since 2006. But after asking site owners about my stopover usage tracking/ blog/ bookmarks and getting nothing back re a reply I have just paid up on the dark side. I will slowly be moving over there but will pop in now and again. I wish you all well. Not a light hearted decision especially after all these years.


That's a shame.... and it is a real pity you had not asked in the forum here before making your decision. All of your blogs, usage records and stats are still available on the old site, I have just been to look. I cannot check your bookmarks as they are personal .

The old site has been left intact and working by VS because of all the important data like your blog, usage, the campsite database etc. etc. All you need to do is just access the old site by clicking on the "home" button at the top of this page ( or any page on the new site) and find your way to them as you always did before the change.

Your Blog and all the others are there, just where they always were:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blogop-all.html

Your Stopover Usage records are there too :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stopovers&op=ShowUserStats&userid=12995

I do agree that requests for info emailed or PM'd to VS should be answered promptly but I am guessing that with a few thousand members trying to cope with the move to the new site the guy at VS ( Philip) who is looking after us must have an overflowing mailbox.

Quite a few members here have been rallying around trying to help those having problems ...I just wish you had raised your problem in a thread. ( if you did sorry I did not see it)

All the best ...safe travels


----------

